# New - Qigong Orange County



## elk949 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello All, 

I am new here and wanted to say hello from Qigong Orange County and introduce myself. 

I've been practicing Yinergy Qigong in Orange County for about a year now. Yinergi Qigong is a new form of qigong stemming from the internal aspects (yin energy) of Wing Chun - an art many consider to be only an external Chinese martial art. Through my training, I've found Yinergi Qigong to be extremely beneficial to my daily focus and energy levels. I'm a big believer in its healing power and preventive medicine and feel fortunate to have found it. 

Our group's site is Qigong Orange County  for those that may want to check us out.


----------

